# Hey GRIV



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

*Hey GRIV New Colors?*

Where are the colors?


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

What colors Marty,

Machined and polished aluminum looks okay on my website.

Go take a look.

Pat


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

GRIV promised us in the chat a few days ago that he would post the noew colors "tomorrow".

Just a friendly nugdge.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Sorry I have been dealing with computer problems until just now. Here's 3 of them. There is one more that has not been defined fully yet.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

hmm...well that makes choosing a color real easy for this years target rig  ....they look good though!!

Tim


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

bowproPat;

So is polished aluminum an option from Martin now?

-CG


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

YES! on the polished. It will be a brite dip/clear anodize.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

GRIV;

Really?? Same price as target colors? 

I have always liked that polished aluminium "De Lorean" look.



-CG


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

*Scepter colors*

Clever_guy 

GRIV said it all,

Now I can change my color choice from any color but camo 

To 

ANY COLOR BUT CAMO AND WHAT EVER COMES OUT FIRST.
 


Pat


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Yes C. G.,

I know what you mean. I think the Platinum will be hot!!


----------



## lefty (Jul 9, 2002)

George how bright is the platinum riser going to be or will the polished aluminum look better.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

I've always wanted to see platinum with a fade to black, with black limbs. That would be hot. Give me 20 minutes with Photoshop and I'll show you how hot.


----------



## CharlieL (May 22, 2002)

Pat, there is an extra "n" in your web site name in your profile. Thought you'd want to know...


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up CharlieL
proof reading was never my strong suit.

Pat


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Wasn't the DeLorean stainless steel? A bit different from aluminum. Got kind of hot on a sunny day.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Platinum is polished aluminum*

The Platinum color is highly polished aluminum. It is a clear anodize. It looks just like the scepter III pic in the manufacturers section except it is polished to a shine.


----------



## Zook (Aug 6, 2002)

GRIV, how about new colors on some of your other bows?
The MV2 sure would look neet in "platinum" and why not the Altitude...

Zook


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Grivley,

Is the sunburst color that will be on the S3 the same as the yellow red fade or sunburst that you posted a pic of a year ago on a Mv2, on the AIN boards? 

colors look good Bud !
cant wait to see what they all look like on the riser!

thanks 
Ken


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

archer813, that bow is not exactly the same, but it did spawn the idea. Lots of shooters liked it and asked for the color.

Zook, All Martin bows that are anodized in target colors will be available in all the colors that you see above.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

*???*

George, 

Are the Pro Red and Blue still going to be available? If not I need to change my order...


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Yes, EPLC you will need to change your order


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

George, You said there was one other color not finalized as yet. What color is it?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I'm not sure about that color yet. I will post it when it is ready. in the mean time how does this grab you!


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

George,
that just might be the sweetest looking bow I have EVER seen!

One thing though....why did you guys cut the end off the limb pockets? The ones I have seen on other target bows from Martin, have the end of the limb covered?

--mike


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not enough contrast between the blue and the red in the above pic. Need something lighter, like hot pink, flo yellow, blaze orange, or flo green. Then you'd really have something  !

>>------>


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Platinum*

Not a great scan I will have better ones later. Shiny stuff is hard to scan!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Sunburst*

Also not color exact but very close. New ones are coming later


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

GRIV

I like the colors I have seen so far, I will have them on my web site shortly..

Do you and everyone following this thread know what I like the best so far is though?


The colors shown today are pictures of actual bows.....limbs attached etc...

Maybe that means those of us that have orders pending are going to get some REAL FAST.  

Pat


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Pat, hold off for a couple of days and I will replace these pics with ones that are "color correct".


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Will do.
I did lighten up the blue/red fade. I also sent of the color swatches to my web master.

I can't do the web stuff and he shoots traditional so I don't have to worry about throwing an arrow now and then to keep our scores close.
 

Pat


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Actually I LIKE the way sunburst looks in the picture...


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

*????????????*

George, When do we find out the last color option??????


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 6, 2002)

What about some camo shots of it!!!

huntnnut


----------



## Missbyalongshot (Sep 4, 2002)

Hay griv:Is there anyway you can get the limbs in colar(blue) or do they just come in black.Can you get any of the bows in the silver colar(couger mag??)Also might be to early but what will be the price range any increase from last year models?Thanks for the help: shane


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

*You really need a RED...*

Just a suggestion... RED is needed as an option.


----------



## Missbyalongshot (Sep 4, 2002)

Red would look nice with that platinum riser i would go for that also?????help???


----------



## ekelley (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey, GRIV,

When will we know what other "new bows" will be coming out, as mentioned in the thread announcement "The Wait is over--Full View"?

Cheers,

Ersa Minor


----------



## Grant (Sep 3, 2002)

The colors look great.

A quick Question for GRIV
I have a purple S2, which I got last year September, In one year it has faded and some parts are almost Silver. Do you think this was just a bad anodizing job? The new color actually look really great.

Thanks

Grant


----------



## gateswe (Sep 6, 2002)

Grant,


that's cos u polish it too much!!! LOL

Cheers mate


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

GRIV said:


> *I'm not sure about that color yet. I will post it when it is ready. in the mean time how does this grab you! *


I like this color but i think martin needs to keep the colors thay have now.


----------

